# 5D3 playback won't work in cold



## MrFotoFool (Nov 15, 2016)

Just wondering if anyone else experiences this (specifically with a 5D3, but perhaps other models as well). When the weather is cold the playback will not play back. I am not talking extreme temperatures, but say just above freezing (in the 40's Farenheit).

The camera will still take pictures fine and I can review them later when the camera warms up, but when it is cold it sometimes will not play back. It seems like this did not happen until recently. I am going to contact Canon to see if it can be fixed (before I go to Austria next February), but I want to know if it is a common issue.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 15, 2016)

Australia in February will not be cold

I use my 5D MK III up here on Mt Spokane every winter, and it got to almost -20F last winter, so there is a flaw somewhere.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 15, 2016)

My 1D X does fine in sub-freezing New England winters. 

Mt. Spokane – Austria, not Australia. Mountainous country east of Switzerland and south of Germany. Birthplace of Joseph Pulitzer, Johann Strauss, and the former Governator of California, who told us he'd be back. Not terribly warm there in February..


----------



## fentiger (Nov 15, 2016)

Australia in february will be the height of summer, how ever Austria will be depth of winter !!


----------



## Random Orbits (Nov 15, 2016)

MrFotoFool said:


> Just wondering if anyone else experiences this (specifically with a 5D3, but perhaps other models as well). When the weather is cold the playback will not play back. I am not talking extreme temperatures, but say just above freezing (in the 40's Farenheit).
> 
> The camera will still take pictures fine and I can review them later when the camera warms up, but when it is cold it sometimes will not play back. It seems like this did not happen until recently. I am going to contact Canon to see if it can be fixed (before I go to Austria next February), but I want to know if it is a common issue.



No, I've never had that issue with my 5D3, even when out in the snow (20s-30s) for an hour or two at a time.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies (and for clarifying to the first responder the difference between frigid Austria and toasty Australia ;D).

Now I know I need to contact Canon and check into service.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 15, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> My 1D X does fine in sub-freezing New England winters.
> 
> Mt. Spokane – Austria, not Australia. Mountainous country east of Switzerland and south of Germany. Birthplace of Joseph Pulitzer, Johann Strauss, and the former Governator of California, who told us he'd be back. Not terribly warm there in February.



Beautiful country, and indeed cold in February. I'd rather go to Australia though.


----------



## Pookie (Nov 15, 2016)

Austria... throw another shrimp on the barbie.


----------



## AJ (Nov 15, 2016)

I doubt if it's the cold. DSLRs work to -40C/-40F no problem. I've taken four different models to these temperatures (including drebels) without any issues. Maybe condensation or something else was to blame.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 30, 2016)

I used their web form to contact Canon and was told how to ship it for repair and sent it to the closest repair center in Costa Mesa, California. I received an email a few days later with repair estimate (just over two hundred bucks), paid online, and they went to work. This morning I get an email that work is done and it is being shipped back.

When I checked the FedEx tracking tonight I see it is being shipped from Newport News, Virginia. Does this mean they shipped it from the California repair center to the Virginia repair center themselves? Or does it mean they are sending me a different refurbished body? The repair notice has a clause which gives them the option to do the latter.

I guess I will know when I get it in two days and check the serial number. Just curious if anyone knows the answer now?


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Nov 30, 2016)

It will be interesting to see what they send you!

Just out of curiosity, did you try a different battery?


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 30, 2016)

drmikeinpdx said:


> It will be interesting to see what they send you!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, did you try a different battery?


I have two batteries that I change randomly. I have not tested specifically to see if it happens with one and not the other. I did send both batteries in. However, on their form the only boxes you can check for included accessories are memory card and something else (I forget), but no place to mark battery. So I wrote on the printout with a pen that I am including two batteries. My fear is they are sending a replacement from another facility and since the note is not entered electronically I will not get two batteries back. Hopefully they are on top of this?


----------



## MrFotoFool (Dec 2, 2016)

Camera (with both batteries) just arrived. I have not tested it yet but it is in fact my camera. (I have the Canon above lens darkened so I could tell at a glance). So apparently it went for a wild ride, from my home in Arizona to the Canon center in California and then from their center in California to their center in Virginia. I know their main call and repair center is in Virginia, so my assumption is that it was beyond the capabilities of the techs at the smaller California center. Based on this experience, I would just send any future repairs directly to Virginia.


----------



## Jopa (Dec 3, 2016)

Well, most of DSLRs are NOT supposed work below 0C / 32F. The 5dm3 specs: https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/products/details/cameras/dslr/eos-5d-mark-iii, scroll to Operating Environment. The new 1dx2 - same thing. I remember I had issues with my A99 SLT a while ago, it failed a few times under -3C or so. I guess it depends on humidity as well. Maybe Canons are tougher, but still I wouldn't expect much from it even if the manufacturer doesn't promise it to work... It's like those folks in the other thread trying to push 6 stops and seeing bands where there is no data captured by the sensor


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi Jopa. 
First of all the OP stated that he was working just (6F) above the official threshold quote "I am not talking extreme temperatures, _*but say just above freezing (in the 40's Farenheit).*_" 
Not really like the stop pushing exercise as Canon have admitted there was a problem and fixed (until we are told otherwise) and returned the camera. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jopa said:


> Well, most of DSLRs are NOT supposed work below 0C / 32F.
> It's like those folks in the other thread trying to push 6 stops and seeing bands where there is no data captured by the sensor


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 4, 2016)

MrFotoFool said:


> Camera (with both batteries) just arrived. I have not tested it yet but it is in fact my camera. (I have the Canon above lens darkened so I could tell at a glance). So apparently it went for a wild ride, from my home in Arizona to the Canon center in California and then from their center in California to their center in Virginia. I know their main call and repair center is in Virginia, so my assumption is that it was beyond the capabilities of the techs at the smaller California center. Based on this experience, I would just send any future repairs directly to Virginia.



Out of curiosity, did they say what was wrong? My guess would have been something wrong with the button that manifested when it got cold and the rubber turned hard...

BTW, I regularly use my cameras down into the -20's C for short periods of time, and my [email protected] has spent several days at a time below freezing and has gone for several 8 hour hikes at around -10C with no problems.


----------



## slclick (Dec 4, 2016)

I've had this issue for years, it's the battery/ This is why it's recommended you keep your spare close to your body in a pocket or whatnot.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Dec 4, 2016)

They did not say anything, so I really don't know what they did. They just sent an invoice with my original description of the problem and the amount they charged my credit card. Just over two hundred for labor and a few bucks for express shipping. Also a charge of 1.13 tax which seems odd since labor and shipping are both tax exempt? (Or maybe only US Mail is tax exempt and FedEx charges tax?).

It is colder than usual right now in Arizona, so maybe I can go up a nearby mountain at night to test it. I can try both batteries just to make sure.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Dec 4, 2016)

Just to follow up, the camera did not have this problem for the first couple years. I used it in 19F at Grand Canyon for two days with no issue whatsoever. I used it right at freezing in Feb-Mar 2015 in Europe, no problem. It seems to have started some time after that.


----------



## Jopa (Dec 5, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jopa.
> First of all the OP stated that he was working just (6F) above the official threshold quote "I am not talking extreme temperatures, _*but say just above freezing (in the 40's Farenheit).*_"
> Not really like the stop pushing exercise as Canon have admitted there was a problem and fixed (until we are told otherwise) and returned the camera.



My bad. I read the original post and then the reply from Mt. Spokane that says "-20F" and got confused  40F is legit.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi Jopa. 
No worries, it is easy to get sidetracked and loose focus on the information given. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jopa said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jopa.
> ...


----------



## MrFotoFool (Dec 6, 2016)

Just did a quick test downtown at night and *CANON RUINED MY CAMERA*! Now the quick mode dial on the back does not work. If I go to Manual I can set the shutter speed with the top dial but it is impossible to change the aperture. When I spin the back dial the LCD just flickers between the current (and unchangeable) aperture and the L for low ISO (even though ISO is in fact set at 200). Same in other modes like aperture priority, the back wheel just causes flicker instead of activating exposure compensation like usual.

I am beyond upset. I have never, ever had an issue with the rear wheel and now it is completely unusable. I have tomorrow off and will spend the day on the phone with Canon. I think my best recourse is to have them ship me a refurbished camera from their online store as a replacement (at no charge of course). Any thoughts?


----------



## MrFotoFool (Dec 6, 2016)

OK, let me be the first to say I AM AN IDIOT. Before one of you responds to tell me what to check, I just figured out the lock switch was turned on, which apparently locks the rear dial. I had no idea because I have never had it locked before (why in the world would I want to?). Anyway, peace and happiness is restored.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi MrFotoFool. 
Ok that was the first thing I thought of then I thought no one would do that , but I don't recall the flicker back and forth between arbitrary settings separated by more than one step. 

Edit. 
I just tried on my cameras, 7D no flicker, 7DII, it flickers, it shows L in the viewfinder, but this camera doesn't have an ISO 50 L available, it shows LOCK on the rear screen quick menu! 
End edit. 

Just in case this might help someone else, another thing I have had is with a grip installed if the top wheel on the orientation you are NOT using has been moved by accident to half way between two clicks then the wheel you are trying to use will not work plus random other buttons will misbehave, i.e. in portrait orientation if the camera wheel is moved part way the grip wheel will not work to change settings plus the last time this happened to me the * button would not work for AF on (* and AF on are switched in custom settings due to the grip not having an AF on button.  )

Cheers, Graham. 



MrFotoFool said:


> OK, let me be the first to say I AM AN IDIOT. Before one of you responds to tell me what to check, I just figured out the lock switch was turned on, which apparently locks the rear dial. I had no idea because I have never had it locked before (why in the world would I want to?). Anyway, peace and happiness is restored.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Feb 13, 2017)

Back yesterday from Austria. Happy to report the camera worked fine under cold conditions.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi MrFotoFool,
You and I were baffled by the "LOCK" right below the wheel. I was shooting photos for a house listing and was trying to change the exposure setting and the "L" showed on the view finder. Can't change the exposure adjustment. Kind of frustrating, having the agent and clients there. Speak of sweat running!
Got home to find what I broke.
That LOCK ought to have a lock of its own!
Glad you got your camera fixed and can shoot at low temperature, just keep yourself warm, batteries, too, and the LOCK unlocked.
Great visit to Austria and possibly to Australia.
-r


----------

